# Pluviometro



## pedro_cvl (22 Mar 2014 às 11:47)

*Pluviometro (com fotos)*

Ola. Ando aqui com uma duvida que gostava de ver esclarecida pois é algo que me faz confusão. Tem a ver com os pluviometros e com as medidas de cada um. Todos nós sabemos que existem pluviometros redondos, quadrados, retangulares uns maiores outros mais pequenos. Ora a minha duvida prendesse exatamente com a medida dos pluviometros. Se eu tiver um pluviometro maior e um mais pequeno não é verdade que o maior tem mais capacidade de "apanhar" a agua da chuva em relação a um que é mais pequeno? Se a bascula de cada um funcionar com por exemplo 1,5mm então não é verdade que o pluviometro que tem uma maior area e que consegue captar mais agua vai encher mais rapidamente a bascula em relação ao que tem menor area? Neste caso um pluviometro maior tem sempre uma medição de agua tambem maior que o mais pequeno certo?
Agradecia alguma resposta.
Pedro


----------



## CptRena (22 Mar 2014 às 14:04)

Tens razão, mas para isso é que as básculas estão proporcionadas para a área de colecção. E para além disso os udómetros usados oficialmente são todos de acordo com um padrão OMM: circulares com x cm de diâmetro (agora não sei qual é o diâmetro nas EMAs, nas clássicas é ≈16cm).

Mais informação sobre pluviómetros nos seguintes tópicos:

 Dúvidas

 Converter mm p/ m3 em l p/m2


----------



## pedro_cvl (22 Mar 2014 às 14:18)

Eu não digo que os pluviometros possam medir mal a agua que la cai. O que me faz confusão é que um pluviometro com mais area consegue captar mais agua. Imaginemos dois copos a chuva. Um com a boca mais larga que o outro. É obvio que aquele que tem a boca mais larga vai cair la mais agua certo? Se ambas as conchas mudarem de posição quando teem no seu interior 1,5mm de agua por exemplo então o copo com a boca mais larga vai dar mais preipitação. Estou farto de pensar no assunto e nao chego a lado nenhum


----------



## WHORTAS (22 Mar 2014 às 15:39)

Ola pedro_cvl
Nao sei se vou ajudar ou complicar..
Imaginemos que temos 2 recipientes de qualquer forma e tamanho capazes de reter agua no seu interior como por exemplo 2 tabuleiros redondos de diferente diâmetro.. (não podem ser cónicos como um copo em que a base é mais pequena que a boca)
Pomos os 2 á chuva e no fim de alguma precipitação e usando uma régua/fita-métrica vamos medir a altura da agua acumulada no interior de cada um deles (em mm)
Vamos ver que esta altura de agua em mm vai ser igual nos 2 recipientes e se tudo estiver bem também igual a contabilizada pelo pluviometro.
A Referencia é um tabuleiro com uma área de 1m2 e os pluviometros têm uma medida mais ou menos standard baseada nos cálculos de referencia.
O valor medido só será diferente se a área escolhida para um dos tabuleiros for pequena demais para o standard que penso ser como mínimo de 80mm de diâmetro para calibres redondos.
Isto acontece no caso de as gotas que caem serem mais ou menos  espaçadas  entre elas.

Cada pluviometro tem o seu calculo de báscula baseado na área que tem.


----------



## camrov8 (22 Mar 2014 às 20:40)

o tamanho tem mais a ver com a resolução por exemplo quando cai a murrinha com uma area maior consegue medir com mais precisão deves ter visto muitas vezes em dias de pouca chuva <1mm significa que choveu mas o não ouve o suficiente pois 1mm é o minimo que pode ser registado


----------



## pedro_cvl (24 Mar 2014 às 17:38)

Desculpem voltar a incomodar mas tenho mais uma duvida. Comprei a estação Ventus w266 por trazer alguns extras que outras não trazem tais como detector de trovoada e medidor de UV, mas a estação tem bastantes falhas. As duas que mais destaco ate agora tem a ver com os sensores externos de temperatura humidade e com pluviometro. O sensor exterior é muito identico ao da Auriol. Em relação aos sensores vou mandar vir um RS da Davis Vue. É pequeno mas se funciona na Davis Vue tambem deve funcionar noutras não acham? Este é o RS.



Até que é barato e enviam para Portugal. Agora a grande duvida prendesse com o pluviometro. Se nos movimentarmos a bascula para um lado e para o outro a estação percebe isso como sendo agua. Na auriol cada movimento da bascula era igual ao seguinte praticamente mas neste pluviometro é uma confusão porque ora mede 0,2 ou 0,3 ou 0,5. Por exemplo se o valor na consola esta em 1mm o proximo movimento da bascula tanto pode dar 1,2 como 1,3 como 1,5 e é isso que não entendo. Não tem um somatorio mais ou menos definido. Como posso testar a funcionalidade do mesmo em termos praticos ou seja com agua?
deixo fotos do pluviometro. É pequeno e com formato esquizito 















este é o interior do pluviometro. Nao da para calibrar pois não tem parafusos 
Vá la "pessoal" toca a ajudar


----------



## camrov8 (24 Mar 2014 às 20:27)

isso pode ter a ver com correcções de software, quanto aos teste é fácil pega num litro e despeja devagar e vê o valor final, se for 1 litro é uma correcção de software para compensar erros na bascula senão é um erro


----------



## pedro_cvl (24 Mar 2014 às 20:59)

Não percebi...se despejar um litro de agua quanto tem que contar na estação?1000mm?
estou neste momento a calcular a area de captação do pluviometro


----------



## pedro_cvl (24 Mar 2014 às 21:10)

Aproximadamente a area do colector tem 32,54cm2. O colector tem 10cm de comprimento por 3,3cm de largura mas contando com os cantos redondos da mais ou menos as minhas contas. Agora queria saber quanto tenho que deitar de agua no pluviometro e quanto tenho que obter na leitura na estação.
Obrigado


----------



## vitamos (25 Mar 2014 às 10:06)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Aproximadamente a area do colector tem 32,54cm2. O colector tem 10cm de comprimento por 3,3cm de largura mas contando com os cantos redondos da mais ou menos as minhas contas. Agora queria saber quanto tenho que deitar de agua no pluviometro e quanto tenho que obter na leitura na estação.
> Obrigado




Talvez este tópico te possa elucidar: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/manutencao-do-pluviometro-2730.html




camrov8 disse:


> isso pode ter a ver com correcções de software, quanto aos teste é fácil pega num litro e despeja devagar e vê o valor final, se for 1 litro é uma correcção de software para compensar erros na bascula senão é um erro



Não, de todo. Neste caso e tratando-se de um recipiente com altura não definida, a área de captação é importante como o pedro_cvl bem diz.


PS: Pelos valores que apresentas para a área de captação e pelos cálculos que eu fiz, se deitares por exemplo 100mL (100000mm^3) a altura correspondente (ou seja a leitura) é de sensivelmente 30,73mm.


----------



## pedro_cvl (25 Mar 2014 às 12:59)

vitamos disse:


> PS: Pelos valores que apresentas para a área de captação e pelos cálculos que eu fiz, se deitares por exemplo 100mL (100000mm^3) a altura correspondente (ou seja a leitura) é de sensivelmente 30,73mm.


Pelas minhas contas tambem foi exactamente isso que me deu.
Vou fazer teste e logo vejo o que da. Em relação ao RS que pretendo colocar e que neste caso é da Davis Vue alguem me pode dizer se vai funcionar?
É barato (cerca de 20 euros ja com portes)
Obrigado
Pedro


----------



## camrov8 (25 Mar 2014 às 19:18)

eu aposto que vai dar 1litro


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Mar 2014 às 20:49)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Pelas minhas contas tambem foi exactamente isso que me deu.
> Vou fazer teste e logo vejo o que da. Em relação ao RS que pretendo colocar e que neste caso é da Davis Vue alguem me pode dizer se vai funcionar?
> É barato (cerca de 20 euros ja com portes)
> Obrigado
> Pedro



Funcionar funciona, agora se o sensor dá para introduzir lá dentro ou adaptar é outra história. O sensor da Ventus não é integrado num mastro/braço ou algo parecido?


----------



## pedro_cvl (25 Mar 2014 às 20:58)

SpiderVV disse:


> Funcionar funciona, agora se o sensor dá para introduzir lá dentro ou adaptar é outra história. O sensor da Ventus não é integrado num mastro/braço ou algo parecido?



Sim é mas existe sempre a possibilidade de soldar fios de forma a que os sensores possam ser colocados mais distantes do mastro. Muite gente fez isso com a Auriol e colocou os sensores em RS artesanais. No meu caso acho que um RS da davis por 12 euros é em conta. O sistema que vou fazer é isso, soldo fios entre sensores e PCB que esta integrado no braço e levo sensores para dentro do RS


----------



## pedro_cvl (25 Mar 2014 às 22:31)

Apos os testes feitos eis os resultados:
100ml de agua gota a gota durante aproximadamente 2horas.
Os calculos dariam aproximadamente segundo a area do colector (area calculada segundo desenho,poderá não ser exactamente a real) 30,73mm. O valor real que me deu foi 30,5mm. Acho que este valor esta optimo pois não sei, devido a forma do colector, se a area que calculei seria a exata.
Pelo menos o colector parece funcionar bem. Fiz estes testes porque numa chuvada que houve o valor da auriol era diferente da ventus mas la esta.....a chuva como nao cai de forma exacta e espaçada pode dar estas diferenças ou entao devido a salpicos de agua no colector.


----------



## camrov8 (25 Mar 2014 às 22:54)

ta respondido nada como uma pequena espêriencia para tirar duvidas


----------

